# California delivery insurance



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, looking for delivery driver insurance for california- ubereats, doordash, grubhub, and ideally also delivering large food orders to offices for lunch from an office catering company. thanks!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

this won't help, but with State Farm when I inquired if doing a gig that didn't involve a warm body passengers an insurance rider was not required; the regular coverage would be in force. Not sure how the other insurance companies might answer that, tho.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Check your personal auto policy (or any policy you are considering) for “what is excluded“ under each type of coverage you have. For example, my policy with Auto Club of So Cal states unequivocally that delivering for hire, whether the cargo is pizza, papers or packages, is excluded from coverage. Same for ride share- they flat won’t touch it.
Also, I would recommend that you not take verbal assurances that your covered from a sales rep, ask to see it in writing in the policy. Best of luck to you.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

if you have something to lose you probably have other things to do to make $


----------



## Youraveragedriver (Jul 23, 2021)

The insurance is for when a customer gets sick and sues the restaurant then the restaurant will point the finger at you the driver in this case you are covered for any liability, such as they have you on camera at the restaurant preparing part of the order like filling up a drink.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

yes....by all means if you have a large estate or 7 figures in the bank ...insure yourself. If you have jack...you are judgement proof, dont by the fear


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Doing delivery gigs which are not rideshare gigs is a big gray area right now for insurance.

MOST Personal Auto Liability Insurance policies will have language within the policy excluding any/all commercial usage of the covered vehicle. Furthermore, most policies go futher by stating any such commercial usage of the covered vehicle is expressly prohibited and such commercial usage of the covered vehicle is in violation of the terms and conditions of the policy and will make the policy null and void.

To be truely covered without a doubt, you would have to get a commercial auto insurance policy. Those can cost 140% to 250% of what a personal auto insurance policy is, because they are covering commercial use of the covered vehicle. 



SHalester said:


> this won't help, but with State Farm when I inquired if doing a gig that didn't involve a warm body passengers an insurance rider was not required; the regular coverage would be in force. Not sure how the other insurance companies might answer that, tho.


BE VERY CAREFUL THERE: The actual written policy governs the policy, not what some agent may say. Ask that person for written clarification.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberlift said:


> Hi, looking for delivery driver insurance for california- ubereats, doordash, grubhub, and ideally also delivering large food orders to offices for lunch from an office catering company. thanks!


Just be totally aware that:

UE offers some insurance so you can go to their website and view their coverage.
DoorDash offers NO_ useful _car insurance. They technically offer _basic liability _insurance on an active delivery but you must first file a claim with your personal policy and be denied and when that happens most personal policies will drop you. Either way it won't help you or your car.
GrubHub offers NO car insurance protection.
To be protected on a Personal Policy, it's unlikely. Standard Personal Policies cover S,D,& P coverage (non Commercial/business personal use). In order for a personal policy to apply you would also have to have H&R (hire and reward)coverage.

In most cases you would have to have commercial insurance to be fully covered with both Liability and Comprehensive/Collision coverage. Of course this is very expensive.

Almost all food delivery drivers "fly naked" and their plan in an accident is to not tell anyone they were delivering food for hire. That's the reality of it. Also why those idiots that put DoorDash and GrubHub stickers all over their cars are fools.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, anyone have a recommendation for which company to get commercial insurance from in California? thanks-


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

uberlift said:


> Thanks for the responses, anyone have a recommendation for which company to get commercial insurance from in California? thanks-


I use Progressive.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ugestapou said:


> View attachment 611393


????


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Also, I would recommend that you not take verbal assurances that your covered from a sales rep, ask to see it in writing in the policy.


Read that part again OP.
This is very good advice.

Insurance salespeople (car sales, real estate, etc, ect.) sometimes lie. I know it's hard to believe. But, I used to tell my real estate clients that "If I or anyone else tells you something related to this transaction, it is NOT enforceable unless it is in writing. If it's important, ask them to just jot it down on a piece of paper and sign it. Otherwise, you have nothing."

"Oh sure, we will get that fixed before closing. Spackle and texture and paint. No problem."
"That's great. Would you be so kind as to send me an email or memo saying that? Thanks."


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I was concerned about this so I call my agent at Allstate. Apparently they will sell me a rider for ride share but not for food delivery. Allstate is telling me to go through Door Dash if I get in an accident and DD is saying I would go through my insurer first. So I'm not clear on if I'd be covered by either company other than for basic liability if something happens. This is BS. I pay a lot of money for insurance. Any drivers out there on Allstate that do food delivery that have had to deal with this?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

So, now you know.
It will go like this:

This is YOUR insurance company: 









This is the delivery company's insurance company:









This is YOU:









This is where you send the retainer check:









K?


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

I ended up going with State Farm, I think they have the best deal for delivery drivers in California (my policy is for food only, doesn't cover passengers)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberlift said:


> I ended up going with State Farm, I think they have the best deal for delivery drivers in California (my policy is for food only, doesn't cover passengers)


One thing to investigate. Some food delivery policies limit the % of miles you can use for delivery relative to the total miles or it’s void. Make certain you are not limited and ask for it in writing because some agents aren’t even aware of that.


----------

